# Trunk Lid Power Opening Mechanism not quite working right



## tmehanna (Oct 19, 2006)

*Trunk Lid*

With the top upon my eos, releasing the trunk lid using the remote control on the key or the driver's side button will release it momentarily (for about 2 seconds) before it gets sucked back in with the auto close mechanism.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

It's definitely not supposed to do that.


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (tmehanna)*

I have the same problem. I forgot to mention it when I took it in to the dealer for the initial "fixes and adjustments" visit at 2300 miles, but I showed it to the service tech on duty when I picked up my car.
The dealer called back, and said that it definitely should not be doing that and they would take care of it the next time I come in. They offered to take care of it right away and get me a loaner, but I didn't think it was work the extra trip. If I have the problem on the first try, the button usually works on the second or third, and if not, I just have to be quick and open the trunk before it starts to close again.
The dealer suggested that the closing mechanism has to be adjusted. My guess was that it could be an undercharged strut. The fact that this is happening to someone else is sort of good news: Volkswagen may discover the actual cause before I go back in for the repair, and my dealer won't have to attack it on a trial and error basis.


----------



## tmehanna (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*

@keith I actually paid VW a visit today to pick up some money they owed me. I thought I might as well tell them about the problem. The funny thing is the problem wasn't there. Top open, top closed, it worked like a charm, but they still took a look at it and said everything was fine. I drove back home, stopped the car, released the trunk, and yes, it closed a second later. 
If you do take the car to VW and they actually fix it, please ask them what they did as I believe my VW service center has no clue what could be wrong, except for the undercharged strut theory. Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_It's definitely not supposed to do that.

Power operated trunk lids - even trunk lids that only use vehicle power to pull them closed the last little bit - sometimes require 'adaptation' to get all the components back into sync if the closing mechanism has been interrupted at any time during operation. The interruption could be something as simple as perhaps pushing the key fob button a second time while the mechanism is operating.
On the Phaeton, which has a fully powered trunk lid (the entire opening and closing process is automated), there is a little trick that the owner can carry out to re-sync things if the trunk lid gets cranky. We have a post about it in the Phaeton forum, at this URL: How to reset the power trunk lid when it gets out of synch. That particular technique will probably not suit the Eos, but my guess is that there is likely a similar trick for the Eos.
If the system gets really confused - as can sometimes happen if an object gets jammed between the body and lid when the lid is closing, or if the lid is iced over and cannot open when it tries to open - it is sometimes necessary to re-adapt the mechanism using a diagnostic scan tool at the VW dealership. This is not difficult or time-consuming, but (like anything else), you need to know how to do it.
Because the Eos is a very new product in North America, my guess is that the owners and dealers are still learning, and not all may know the quick and easy way to resolve these problems. It took us (the Phaeton gang) about 6 months before we got all the tricks figured out.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_The dealer suggested that the closing mechanism has to be adjusted. My guess was that it could be an undercharged strut. 

Keith:
Like I mentioned above, there is about a 99.9% chance that the problem is with adaptation, and no mechanical adjustments are needed.
For sure, ask the dealer to 're-adapt' the controller first (this is done with the diagnostic scan tool), before they touch any mechanical parts. If the problem is with adaptation, and they start screwing around with the mechanicals, you will be in a world of pain.
'Adaptation', simply put, works like this: Some of the electronic controllers that control moving parts need to be 'taught' the limits of physical movement of the part that they control, because the range of movement and the amount of friction encountered during operation will vary a bit from car to car. The best example is power windows: To 'adapt' the power window controller on any VW to the specific window-pane that it operates, the owner (or technician) manually cycles the window full up, then full down, then full up, holding the button all the time (i.e. not using the express up or express down feature). This causes the window controller to note the exact limits of up and down travel, and also the amount of friction (resistance) encountered during normal operation. Once the adaptation has been completed, the power window express function will work properly, and the window won't suddenly reverse - meaning, pinch protection won't kick in - at the wrong time.
The same strategy is used for power seats - full travel fore, aft, and fore again, holding the button at all times, teaches the controller the physical limits of travel of that seat (which might vary a millimeter or so between each car), and enables proper function of automated movements, such as memory settings or easy entry settings.
I am sure there is a similar process for 'adapting' your trunk power closing feature, and I will bet you a steak dinner that all you need to do to solve the problem is re-adapt the controller. Something is causing the controller to be 'extra-cautious' in its operation - which is a clear sign that it needs adaptation.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid (PanEuropean)*

Lastly (sorry to keep posting so much): Be aware that disconnecting the battery on some VW products results in a requirement that you re-adapt some of the controllers. On the Phaeton, the window controllers and seat controllers need to be re-adapted any time the battery is disconnected. This is easy for the owner to do, the owner manual explains the process.
Michael


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Keith:
Like I mentioned above, there is about a 99.9% chance that the problem is with adaptation, and no mechanical adjustments are needed.

Michael

I had it to the dealer. they decided it was mechanical, so they adjusted the latch it to the highest setting (I'm always sceptical when a part with a wide range of adjustments has to be adjusted to one of the extremes). They tested the trunk and it worked.
I tried it the next morning and it didn't - five times in a row. I tried it that evening and it worked correctly three times in a row. This morning it wasn't working right again.
If anyone has had this problem, and the dealer has fixed it, please let me know. Intermittent problems like this are a real nuisance







.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*

Just a shot in the dark here - is there a significant temperature difference between where you park the car overnight, and where you park it during the day? In other words, is it in an indoor garage during the day, and outside at night?
What I'm wondering is this: If the problem somehow relates to things becoming less flexible (more closing resistance) when cold, and the folks at the VW dealer had the car indoors prior to servicing it, maybe the problem did not appear when it was at the dealer.
Michael


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (PanEuropean)*

Good theory based on the evidence I gave, but I've had the problem lots of other times, including when I picked it up from the dealer last time (The VW service people where all gone, but I showed it to the Subaru service rep who was covering that evening).
Since it's a problem I can live with (I just have to grab the trunk real quick before it closes again) I'll wait a while to take it back in, and see if I can find a consistent pattern (time of day, temp, phase of the moon, etc.).


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*

My wife's car had the truck latch problem as well. I had it adjusted at the dealer while the winter tires were being put on. They had done another one the previous day, so they were familiar with what needed to be done on ours. Unfortunately, I haven't tested it myself since it was done, nor did I ask exactly what was adjusted. Once I test it to make sure it worked, I'll see if I can find out exactly what was done.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Trunk Lid (Professor Gascan)*

Hey Keith,
Not that this will fix the issue of it re-closing itself so fast, but another way to open the trunk is by pushing in on the top half of the VW logo and lifting the lower portion. If both doors are unlocked, then the badge will pop the trunk. If the vehicle is fully locked or just the driver's door unlocked, then the badge will not open the trunk.
Shaun


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_...see if I can find a consistent pattern (time of day, temp, phase of the moon, etc.).






























This reminds me *so much* of what the Phaeton forum was like a few years ago when the first Phaetons started to get delivered to owners. We were all scratching our heads (owners and technicians alike) about little things like this that were driving us crazy. We knew there had to be a solution out there, but we hadn't found it yet.
Now, a few years later, when a new forum member writes in and says "Uh, what's going on here...", it usually only takes about 30 minutes before any one of about 100 fourm members says "Oh, that's nothing, we figured it out last year, here's the post..."
If only we could figure the tricks out faster.
Michael


----------



## csoto (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (tmehanna)*

I too had the same problem, took the car to the dealer who claimed to have made some adjustments, but the problem returned almost immediately. I took matters into my own hands and found the fix.
Here is the fix. Open up the trunk and look for the two rubber stoppers on the lip of the trunk lid. Turn them slightly counterclockwise and that will release them, These are spring loaded and should have been released by the dealer on delivery, or perhaps at the assembly plant.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (csoto)*

My lid has done this closing act only once and that was during the first week I had it. I just checked the bumpers and they are released and spring loaded. Thanks for finding a solution.


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (csoto)*

I checked, and the rubber stoppers are already released.
Since I hd the car to the dealer to have the mechanism adjusted I haven't noticed the trunk being any less likely to reclose on it's own.
There have been two major rain storm since then, and after both I got a lot of condensation on the inside of the car windows in the morning , especially the back window. At its worst it has been literally dripping wet. I have not found any standing water or wet areas in the car or the trunk, though.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*

I think the moisture issue is a separate one from the trunk issue. I get moisture during major rains too and have had no problems with my trunk.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid (csoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csoto* »_Here is the fix. Open up the trunk and look for the two rubber stoppers on the lip of the trunk lid. Turn them slightly counterclockwise and that will release them, These are spring loaded and should have been released by the dealer on delivery, or perhaps at the assembly plant. 

Hi Carlos:
Welcome to the Eos forum, and thanks very much for contributing your solution to the problem you encountered. 
Michael


----------



## tmehanna (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (csoto)*

Thanks csoto for the insight. Actually mine were already released and loaded. I guess they don't travel far enough or the hook that triggers auto-close is set a a few mms too high.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (tmehanna)*

Aaaaargh, mines started doing it too.
On a different eos forum we've been talking about this problem and we have a common issue...why does it never happen when at the dealership???















I have to take it back as soon as they have received the order for a new passenger door seal. I'll try and get the damn thing to re-lock again in front of them.


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (gilesrulz)*

I just got the car back from two weeks in the shop, much of the time spent searching for the leak. The verdict: You're correct. The leak had nothing to do with the trunk. They said it was the result of a bad weld in the A pillar that allowed water to get underneath the carpet on the passenger side and collect there. (My service adviser was also right on this, that the trunk was not involved.) They fixed the leak.
As a result of the leak, there is a mold/milderw problem, and the pad underneath the carpet has to be replaced. Unfortunately, there are no replacement pads in the US, and they don't know when they will be able to get one from Germany.
I have my EOS back, though the dealer said that they could give me another loaner if I thought the mildew smell was too bad (actually it's a mildew and carpet cleaner smell now). Fortunately, it was 76 degrees here yesterday and I could ride with the top down. It's cooling down, so I'll have to see no how it is with the top up, but I think I can live with it for a little while.
I can't complain about the dealer response on this one. They made it a priority right away, and did everything they could to solve the problem.
I guess any further updates should go in the leak thread.


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (KeithK)*

Update: Leak is fixed, carpet replaced, and I have my EOS back.
Trunk problem unchanged, but I don't care. Life is good.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*trunk latches itself before I can open it*

most of the times I open the trunk, it wants to close itself before I can lift it.
Is this an adjustment problem, or do I need to unlock all doors first? If I am quick, I *am* able to open it, but otherwise it closes.
For instance, if I use the switch on the driver's door, next to fuel flap release, the trunk re-latches before I can run to the back. I had to get my sister-in-law to do flip the switch while I opened it when I was showing it to her the other day, because I couldn't get to the back quickly enough.
When opening the trunk with the remote (for groceries for instance), I have to go really fast then too-- like within a sec or two, no more.
Is this normal?
BTW, everyone I show thinks that the emblem-handle is REALLY COOL







(me too!)
They are also surprised at the trunk room, either with the divider down *or* up!
William


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

that definitely sounds odd....
when I pop the trunk using the keyfob or the switch, i have quite some time to open it...actually i dont think i've waited to see how long before it re-latches.....
but i do know that the other day, i popped the trunk, went to get the mail (20 feet away) came back and it was still open...that had to be atleast a few minutes...


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Actually it is quite a common problem. It's been mentioned on here and on another forum I go on.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2883823
I took my car in to the dealer, and obviously(!!!) it didn't happen whilst I was trying to show them the first time. The second time I took the car back (for a free roof check) I got the trunk to malfunction. They fixed it, and it has worked perfectly ever since. 
Mine had got so bad that if I stood by the trunk and unlocked it with the keyfob, I had to IMMEDIATELY open the trunk because it relocked within a second.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_...Mine had got so bad that if I stood by the trunk and unlocked it with the keyfob, I had to IMMEDIATELY open the trunk because it relocked within a second.


And have you noticed that if one key is in the ignition, the other remote won't open the trunk? I'm sure it's a safety feature but it can be annoying.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

I too have been having this same problem with the trunk closing quickly.
I can't open it with the driver's door release and get to the back in time, and with the remote I sometimes have to press the button with my hand on the logo.
I will look and see if the bumpers are not released.
Thanks for the advice here!
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (kghia)*

OK, I went and checked-- my rubber stoppers ARE released, so it isnt that.
Now that I think of it, the problem has happened when it was cold, at night.
BUT, we are talking 28-31deg F, not *that* cold, as opposed to 40s and 50s during the day when there is no problem. Of course, when it is colder, the pressure in the struts would be reduced, right?
William


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid (kghia)*

FWIW, I open my trunk from 50' at least once a week while the vehicle has been outside for 3 hours in sub-freezing temperatures. I've never needed to re-open the trunk. If it's the cold weather...it isn't affecting my Eos trunk latch.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_...I got the trunk to malfunction. They fixed it, and it has worked perfectly ever since. 

Dave:
Do you know what the technician did to solve the problem? It would be great if you could find out and post the answer here - it might help someone else get the same problem fixed quickly if they encounter it.
Michael


----------



## jmark (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone figured this out? It is driving my wife crazy! I have learned to open the trunk only by the remote just before I want to open it. Certainly, if one is not quick the trunk will relock before you know it.
Mark


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

This has happened to me as well at the gas station but I had the key in the ignition and the vehicle running, so I thought it was a safety feature of sorts, perhaps to protect the roof if you forget to close the trunk manually (however the top was up when this happened).
At any rate, it may be helpful to note if it occurs more/less often when using the door relaase than the key fob. Also, is the key in the ingnition when it happens, car running not/running. Perhpas this will help people demonstate it when they go to the dealer, as diagnosis is often the most difficult part of any repair, and the more info you can provide the tech, the better.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

This happened to me in the winter with some snow on the trunk and then not at the dealers. Assumed to be the snow, though I realize that is not everyones issue. 
I also found that I have to hold the remone button down for almost a second before it releases. Maybe others are having this sissue with the key fob seeming to be faulty.
Paul


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_I also found that I have to hold the remote button down for almost a second before it _(the trunk lid)_ releases.

Hi Paul:
That is not a defect, that behaviour is intentional, it is by design. All VW products require that you hold the trunk unlock button down for a moment or two (I don't know the exact time specification, it's probably one second) before the trunk releases. This is a security feature, to prevent the trunk lid from opening if a coin or another key bumps the button on the key fob when the fob is in your pocket.
If the 'door unlock' button on the key fob is inadvertently pressed, the car doors will automatically re-lock after 30 seconds if a door has not been opened following pressing the unlock button. For this reason, there is no need to have a requirement to press and hold the door unlock button. But, it is not always electro-mechanically possible for the trunk lid to re-lock itself if the trunk lid button has been inadvertently pressed - hence the reason for the requirement of 'positive actuation' of the button - the need to hold it pressed for a second or two to unlock the trunk.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Okay, I sort of guess that it was not a defect. I found my 2003 Passaat frustrating to open the trunk. It was probably operator error here too.
Paul


----------



## 2ndwind (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grinder) Got mine fixed!*

I had this same problem when I first got my car (#2040) in early Oct. It took me 4 times to the dealer to get it fixed.
1st trip: "No problem Found"
2nd trip: Adjusted the stops. Claimed that fixed it. Got it home and it still did not correct the problem.
3rd trip: Couldn't fix it. Ordered new stops.
4th trip: Installed new stops and adjusted. No problems since.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Bumper stops are released*

I tried the remedy suggested earlier in the thread. The bumpers are released and always were. The damned thing still grabs quicker than I can reach for it. I feel like I'm Rocky Raccoon and the Eos is Daniel... I guess I will take it to the doctor next week.

_Quote, originally posted by *2ndwind* »_I had this same problem when I first got my car (#2040) in early Oct. It took me 4 times to the dealer to get it fixed.
1st trip: "No problem Found"
2nd trip: Adjusted the stops. Claimed that fixed it. Got it home and it still did not correct the problem.
3rd trip: Couldn't fix it. Ordered new stops.
4th trip: Installed new stops and adjusted. No problems since.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (liquid stereo)*

Interesting. If I use the r/c to unlock the Lid pops opens about 1/4" and you can hear the mechansim operate immediately but it doesn't grab the trunck/boot lid at all. The lid remains open until I press on it slightly at which point the mechnasnim grabs and relocks the trunk lid..


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (mark_d_drake)*

Are you're saying you can open it after pressing the remote trunk release?


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (liquid stereo)*

Hi Sean,
This won't fix the issue, but there is another solution until you are able to have the dealer fix it. Pressing unlock on the key fob twice unlocks both front doors and the trunk. At this point, you can then push in on the top half of the VW logo on the trunk and this will open it. The badge won't work in this manner if only the driver's door is unlocked. Both front doors must be unlocked. 
Hope it ends up being an easy fix.
Shaun


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Are you're saying you can open it after pressing the remote trunk release?

Yes... If you look closely you can see the difference here
Trunk Latched








Trunk released after pressing and holding down trunk button on r/c








If you compare the alignment of the trunk mounted and body mounted tail lights you can see the amount the trunk has lifted when the latch released it..



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:29 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (mark_d_drake)*

I can see the difference. After a full day of Saturday errands I can state with full confidence that by trunk/boot is schizophrenic.
80% of the time it won't work. By that I mean it re-closes within 2 seconds of unlatching it.

_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
Yes... If you look closely you can see the difference here
If you compare the alignment of the trunk mounted and body mounted tail lights you can see the amount the trunk has lifted when the latch released it..

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:29 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (liquid stereo)*

Have you noticed any difference in how your trunk operates depending on the weather? Mine doesn't work as well when it is cold outside (below 40F or so).
I usually use the trunk release button inside the drivers door to open my trunk when I get home from work. In cold weather, by the time I get out of the car and walk behind to the trunk (3-5 seconds I would guess), it has shut itself again. In warmer weather, it doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (Bster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_Have you noticed any difference in how your trunk operates depending on the weather? Mine doesn't work as well when it is cold outside (below 40F or so).


No can't say I have, but then what's cold weather







. There's a reason we pay bay area housing costs and California taxes...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (Bster67)*

Nope. Its the same. I park in a heated garage and even there it wants to bite my fingers. Its absolutely maddening.
As currently operating its absolutely useless. Yesterday after leaving the supermarket, I approached the car, and pressed the release. The trunk "popped," within 2 seconds it locked itself, and the alarm was armed.
Of course, earlier in the morning, it worked as it is supposed to.
Maddening.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_Have you noticed any difference in how your trunk operates depending on the weather? Mine doesn't work as well when it is cold outside (below 40F or so).
I usually use the trunk release button inside the drivers door to open my trunk when I get home from work. In cold weather, by the time I get out of the car and walk behind to the trunk (3-5 seconds I would guess), it has shut itself again. In warmer weather, it doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_80% of the time it won't work. By that I mean *it re-closes within 2 seconds of unlatching it.*

Ah-Ha!
That extra little bit of information that you just provided (that the trunk lid re-latches within 2 seconds of opening it) is the key to identifying the cause of the problem.
The cause is this: Your trunk lid is not lifting up as high as it should when you actuate the electric release (lift the button on the driver door, or press the key fob). Because it is not lifting up as high as it should, the latch mechanism in the lower part of the trunk aperture detects the presence of the trunk lid striker in the latch immediately following release, and it grabs the striker and pulls it closed again.
Something is preventing your trunk lid from rising up the extra half inch (centimeter) or so that it needs to travel so that the striker fully clears the latch assembly. Chances are that the solution to this problem will be very, very simple - perhaps a bit of lubricant on the trunk lid hinges or the pistons (movement dampers) on the sides of the trunk, or perhaps a bit of lubricant in the electric release mechanism, or perhaps a tiny adjustment of the electric release mechanism. Or, perhaps there is a bit of friction between protective covers on the release mechanism and the striker plate.
Whatever it is, the fix is not going to be difficult at all. You just need to determine why the trunk lid is not moving up as far as it normally should when you unlatch it, and solve that problem.
Interestingly enough, I spent yesterday trying to find the answer to this exact same question, but for a New Beetle. One of the pilots that I am training here in Switzerland this week owns a New Beetle. He knows that I am a VW enthusiast, and mentioned that he was having a problem with the trunk lid whenever he released it using the switch on the driver door. Seems that it only stays released for 2 seconds - unless he makes a mad dash to it after actuating the switch, the darn thing locks again....








So, as you can see, it is a 'generic' type problem, not an Eos specific problem. These generic problems are usually the easiest ones to troubleshoot and fix.
Michael


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Plausible*

Sounds good... Could also explain why some people see a temperature variation as well.
(I'll leave it to the VW people to figure out why its doing what its doing. I've had the car for less than a week and don't have the time or the inclination to do this.)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Ah-Ha!
That extra little bit of information that you just provided (that the trunk lid re-latches within 2 seconds of opening it) is the key to identifying the cause of the problem.
The cause is this: Your trunk lid is not lifting up as high as it should when you actuate the electric release (lift the button on the driver door, or press the key fob). Because it is not lifting up as high as it should, the latch mechanism in the lower part of the trunk aperture detects the presence of the trunk lid striker in the latch immediately following release, and it grabs the striker and pulls it closed again.
Something is preventing your trunk lid from rising up the extra half inch (centimeter) or so that it needs to travel so that the striker fully clears the latch assembly. Chances are that the solution to this problem will be very, very simple - perhaps a bit of lubricant on the trunk lid hinges or the pistons (movement dampers) on the sides of the trunk, or perhaps a bit of lubricant in the electric release mechanism, or perhaps a tiny adjustment of the electric release mechanism. Or, perhaps there is a bit of friction between protective covers on the release mechanism and the striker plate.
Whatever it is, the fix is not going to be difficult at all. You just need to determine why the trunk lid is not moving up as far as it normally should when you unlatch it, and solve that problem.
Interestingly enough, I spent yesterday trying to find the answer to this exact same question, but for a New Beetle. One of the pilots that I am training here in Switzerland this week owns a New Beetle. He knows that I am a VW enthusiast, and mentioned that he was having a problem with the trunk lid whenever he released it using the switch on the driver door. Seems that it only stays released for 2 seconds - unless he makes a mad dash to it after actuating the switch, the darn thing locks again....








So, as you can see, it is a 'generic' type problem, not an Eos specific problem. These generic problems are usually the easiest ones to troubleshoot and fix.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Plausible (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I'll leave it to the VW people to figure out why its doing what its doing. I've had the car for less than a week and don't have the time or the inclination to do this.

In my own opinion (your mileage may vary, of course







), I think it would probably be in your best interest to make a bit of an investigation yourself before you take the car back to the VW dealer.
By this I mean have a close look at where the trunk lid (moving part) and the latch mechanism (fixed part) meet, and see if you can identify any point there where parts are interfering with each other, or otherwise not moving freely. At the same time, move the trunk lid up and down about half a foot or so from the 'unlocked but almost closed' position, and try to determine if there is excessive resistance to movement.
If you go to the dealer and describe the problem, and also provide a tentative hypothesis about what the cause of the problem is, you might be pleasantly surprised to find that a technician comes out and gives the car a little spritz of lubricant, or a little tweak on the interfering part, and then sends you on your way - with your problem solved - 60 seconds later. In other words, doing a bit of investigation yourself might save you the nuisance of having to drop the car off at the dealer for the day.
Michael


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I haven't looked at mine yet, but aren't the rubber pads referenced earlier adjustable? If so, perhpas they need to be set so whn the trunk first pops for relese, it sits a bit higher thus preventing the relatching operation from triggering prematurely.
As far as temperature goes, I recall a hatchback that would not stay open when the temp was below a certain point. This had to do with the pressure in the gas cylinders being higher during warm weather. It was also maddining and dangerous. The thing almost took my head off one time. At any rate, this might account for why temperature has something to do with the behaviour of the trunk lid. Still speculation, but a reasoned guess.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

Yeah... I'm waiting for someone to lose a digit/finger in the Eos trunk... then VW will issue a recall.

_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_The thing almost took my head off one time. At any rate, this might account for why temperature has something to do with the behaviour of the trunk lid. Still speculation, but a reasoned guess.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Bumper stops are released (PanEuropean)*

my trunk *also* is still showing this behavior.
Temperature apparently had nothing to do with it.
Sometimes it will stay released, but most of the time it will pull back closed.
I have been using the remedy of unlocking all of the doors (so that the trunk doesn't "re-lock")
I'll look for anthing rubbing that might cause this! thanks!
William


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*

Pull up on the VW emblem, don't put your fingers under the edge!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*How to lose a fingertip*

Definitely but still... this seems like a wide open back door for a VWoA lawsuit.
Remember the McDonalds hot coffee?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Pull up on the VW emblem, don't put your fingers under the edge!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Trunk release/grab fixed!*

I went to the dealer today and as of now my trunk is fixed.
I have three things listed on my diagnosis/write-up
1. Technical check
2. Rear Lock Upper Part Remove+Reinstall
3. Rear Flap Trip Remove+Reinstall
I'm not sure what was done but it does pop up a bit higher now. The service person said I may have to push it closed a bit harder as well.
There was also a recall - Update Programming (DTC P0601) was performed.
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...19059
Plus, the vehicle was washed









_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_my trunk *also* is still showing this behavior.
Temperature apparently had nothing to do with it.
Sometimes it will stay released, but most of the time it will pull back closed.
I have been using the remedy of unlocking all of the doors (so that the trunk doesn't "re-lock")
I'll look for anthing rubbing that might cause this! thanks!
William


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I have the opposite problem! The elecrical/mechanical mechanism won't latch!!! It worked at first, but suddenlt, the trunk won't close! The MFD display reads as trunk open with the graffic. Worst part: No locked trunk, no lowered roof!!!! 
I pressed on the closed trunk,as the manual suggests, to try to rngage the mechanism... no luck... It could be a failed part...


----------

